# My best shooting so far



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

After trying to put a 3/8 through the hole of a CD in my indoor range that ended in a mess of CD shards and tiny silver pieces I switched to something else on a whim.

I went to the Flipkung that for some reason I have been shooting the best with lately. Set it up with 1842 looped tubes, one of esmy SuperPouch, and for all intents and purposes I don't shoot looped tubes.
I was shooting Over the top but sideways (gangster).

My score on a 1 1/2 in. golfball from 33 ft.

I took three shots. Hit on the first and third and decided to start counting on that third hit so starting there.....

...went 11 in a row then ended at 20th shot going 16 for 20.

That is good for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Impressive Ray !

I'm still trying to get more than 8 hits on a beer can.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's good shooting mate, cheers ben


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Did shooting at the CD help your focus or is it you're just getting that freakin' good now?!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats really good shooting Ray, best ive done is 11 or twelve out of 20 on a golf ball. Nice feeling when you get in that zone isn't it? Well done.

Tubes, wow, I can't hit a thing with them, Jim Harris sent me a set to try and I put them on My G10 Valliant from Bill, just cant get the consistancy i get with flats.

Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shooting, Ray. I don't even want to tell you about my "best" shooting, ha!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thats really good shooting Ray, best ive done is 11 or twelve out of 20 on a golf ball. Nice feeling when you get in that zone isn't it? Well done.
> 
> Tubes, wow, I can't hit a thing with them, Jim Harris sent me a set to try and I put them on My G10 Valliant from Bill, just cant get the consistancy i get with flats.
> 
> Philly


You said it right "it's a nice feeling when your in the zone." I am getting better, but I am not consistently that accurate. These contests definitely help improve on focus and I find it easier to go into the zone because of participating in them.

As for shooting that good with the tubes I was shocked. Any time before I shot with tubes, Inconsistency!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ray, you might try some 5070 natural latex tubes... found those on ebay some time ago and they're really nice for target shooting... I haven't chronied them but they seem pretty fast, and my boy absolutely loves them as well.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That is indeed really good shooting!!

11 in a row; 16/20 - respect!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Once you find the magic with tubes, its hard to go back to flats.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting, Ray!
It's all about the slingshot when it comes to tubes. I've used Dankungs, homemade ring-top shooters and OTT tubes with little to moderate success. Since I started using the SPS with tubes I'm doing my best shooting ever.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> Good shooting, Ray!
> It's all about the slingshot when it comes to tubes. I've used Dankungs, homemade ring-top shooters and OTT tubes with little to moderate success. Since I started using the SPS with tubes I'm doing my best shooting ever.


I don't agree that it is the slingshot more the set up you are using looped tubing works quite well, but to me it has to be fixed a lot more reliable for consistency and accuracy.


----------

